# What are your "Must Have" detailing products?



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I know there are probably a few threads like this but I was just curious as to what products people couldn't live without whilst detailing!?

Obviously a lot of new products out there and wondering if any of them have made to grade to be classed as indispensable?

Cheers
V3


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

DoDo Juice Red Mist. I absolutely adore this product!


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

Autosmart Smartwheels.


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

And a foam gun


----------



## Simply Clean (Aug 20, 2011)

A :car:


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

water


----------



## clarkey1269 (Dec 27, 2010)

AG SRP

it just works...


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Buckets


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Wheel woolies


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Power washer


----------



## matt.allen123 (Feb 4, 2013)

My sponge? Joking aside my lambs wool wash mitt


----------



## Kobeone (Dec 14, 2011)

AF Finale


----------



## Steveatbath (Nov 4, 2012)

Elbow grease


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

No rain! Buckets & shampoo.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Tcut


----------



## TPR1966 (Apr 2, 2006)

What are your "Must Have" detailing products?


A kettle and T-bags :thumb:


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

A Pressure Washer


----------



## HiDefinitionUK (Nov 14, 2012)

Cloths cloths and more cloths lol, 

I would say a good quality wax to protect my hard work!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

On a more serious note, pre wash is a must have. Wether a spray or foam


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

TPR1966 said:


> What are your "Must Have" detailing products?
> 
> A kettle and T-bags :thumb:


I don't know how but I forgot those crucial items without which I couldn't even start washing the car. :thumb:


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

Spray bottles


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

G101 :thumb:


----------



## Mean & clean (Aug 19, 2007)

Finish Kare #425

Megs Endurance tyre gel

Chemical Guys Miracle Dryer

They are my must haves. Everything else can change or I may alternate products, but I must use the 3 things above 



Sent from my GT-I8150 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Auto smart tardis, soon sorts them little black spots on my white paintwork:thumb:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Eurow detailers preference mf cloths


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

CG V7....so much bling!


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Snow foam!


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

I think I'd need to go with G101, such a great product!


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

George
APC
Wash Mitt
Gloves
Brushes
Pump Sprayer


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

drying towel
clay
applicators


----------



## RobTex (Apr 5, 2012)

Optimum No Rinse


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

organisys said:


> George
> APC
> Wash Mitt
> *Gloves*
> ...


Forgot about that one very important item IMO (nitrile gloves )


----------



## kolarn (Nov 12, 2012)

wheel woolies and valet pro ANSF used as a spray on prewash


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

james vti-s said:


> Forgot about that one very important item IMO (nitrile gloves )


That's one I forgot - hours or work with chemicals and pads soaked with glaze can make for irritated hands!


----------



## james vti-s (Aug 9, 2011)

and very very very dry 

ill add neutrogena hand cream also


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Very soft and plush microfibre plus a good amount of FK #425!


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Poorboys Black hole! Is just superb! I love it!


----------



## SpikeBC (Jun 18, 2013)

clay bar, poorboys black hole glaze and dodo juice waxes brings cars up awesome!!


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A good understanding with the other half that's a product in itself :lol:


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

suspal said:


> A good understanding with the other half that's a product in itself :lol:


This! I have already got pencilled in the next weekend she's working so I can get my flex on.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Jdudley90 said:


> This! I have already got pencilled in the next weekend she's working so I can get my flex on.


how's your flex joe tried it out yet :thumb:


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Water


----------



## Jdudley90 (Mar 13, 2011)

suspal said:


> how's your flex joe tried it out yet :thumb:


Not yet  need something to attack. Also add that to the list. You often get itchy fingers and need to clean something!


----------

